# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Le nouveau firmware pour les lecteurs RDX Tandberg Data disponible

## Danboe

Tandberg Data, leader mondial des solutions de stockage et de protection des donnes pour les petites et moyennes entreprises, les sites distants et les groupes de travail, annonce une version mise  jour de son utilitaire RDX et un nouveau firmware. Elle allie un nouveau mode RDX Windows Backup et une compatibilit avec les dernires versions du systme dexploitation Microsoft, telles que Windows 8 et Server 2012. 

Disponible ds  prsent, le nouvel utilitaire RDX avec son firmware offre une meilleure intgration  Microsoft Windows, permettant aux utilisateurs dun Tandberg Data RDX QuikStor de bnficier des avantages de lapplication intgre Windows Backup. Avec ce nouveau mode, Windows considre le disque RDX comme une cible valable sans demander dapplication de sauvegarde tierce. Il est  prsent possible dutiliser un produit Tandberg Data RDX USB 3.0 pour des sauvegardes systme planifies, avec restauration complte et volume de dduplication dans Windows Server 2012.
Tous les utilisateurs dun produit Tandberg Data RDX peuvent tlcharger lutilitaire RDX gratuit et le nouveau firmware  ladresse http://www.tandbergdata.com/emea/.

La technologie de disque amovible RDX devient rapidement la solution alternative et lavenir du march des units DDS/DAT. La technologie RDX constitue de fait aujourdhui la norme en matire de sauvegarde sur disque amovible, avec plus de 500 000 entreprises ayant intgr des produits de stockage RDX dans le monde entier. Plus de 500 ptaoctets de donnes sont  prsent stocks grce  la technologie RDX.

*Hugo Bergmann, responsable de la ligne de produits RDX chez Tandberg Data, dclare :* _ La compatibilit DAT nest disponible avec lapplication Windows Backup que depuis le lancement de Windows 2008. Tous les utilisateurs DDS/DAT peuvent maintenant voluer vers les dernires versions de Windows et tirer parti des avantages inhrents  notre technologie de disque amovible RDX avec lapplication intgre Windows Backup._ 

*Avantages de la technologie RDX par rapport  celle du DDS/DAT :*

	Capacit suprieure et flexibilit des supports
	Vitesse dcriture/lecture suprieure
	Limitation des problmes de gestion des supports dorigine humaine 
	Tolrance environnementale  la poussire, la temprature, lhumidit et les vibrations
	Longvit des supports (5000 utilisations avec des cartouches RDX contre 99 sur des supports DDS/DAT)
	Absence dusure des supports
	Nettoyage du lecteur inutile
	Rsistance aux chocs non oprationnels et aux chutes
	Prennit de la technologie avec plan dvolution complet

Il est possible dintgrer en toute transparence des systmes Tandberg Data RDX USB 3.0  des serveurs dots de baies USB 2.0 et dunits DAT72/160/320, voire en utilisant les mmes cbles et units RDX. La rotation des cartouches RDX est possible, comme pour les bandes, afin de sauvegarder et stocker des donnes hors site, dans des lieux scuriss.

*Prsentation de la technologie RDX*

La technologie RDX conjugue les avantages dune bande (fiabilit, portabilit, dure de vie et faible cot) aux atouts dun disque dur (vitesse, accs alatoire et commodit).

Elle a t adopte par la plupart des principaux fabricants de serveurs OEM, dont Dell, Fujitsu, HP, Hitachi, IBM, Imation, NEC, Quantum et Toshiba. Les cartouches RDX sont disponibles sous forme de disque dur ou de disque SSD avec des capacits allant de 64 Go  1,5 To. Toutes les cartouches RDX sont amovibles  des fins de stockage hors site, de reprise dactivit et darchivage, et conues pour durer plus de 10 ans dans des conditions normales dutilisation. Linterface USB 3.0 SuperSpeed permet un taux de transfert sur disque jusqu 180 Mo/s.

Les solutions RDX actuelles comprennent des systmes  baie unique, des appliances  disques en rseau LAN et des bibliothques de disques amovibles multi-cartouches (RDX QuikStation). Les entreprises utilisent des systmes RDX pour le stockage de donnes, la sauvegarde, larchivage, la reprise dactivit et le dploiement de Clouds, entre autres applications.

----------

